# Aliens Colonial Marines.......was ist da passiert?



## dantevalerius (11. Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe Zockergemeinde.......

Ich wollte hier mal ein Thema bezüglich dem neuen Gearbox Titel Aliens: Colonial Marines starten.

Vorweg......ich habe das Spiel noch nicht selbst gespielt.Aber es gibt ja Youtube und fleissige Lets Player.....
Ich schaute mir heute also ein Lets Play des Spieles an.Und war froh und enttäuscht zugleich.

Seit der Ankündigung habe ich mich sehr auf dieses Game gefreut,bin grosser und langjähriger Alien Fan.Habe die Entwicklung immer verfolgt,jeden Videoschnipsel,den Gearbox und Sega an die Öffentlichkeit gelassen haben,mit Begierde aufgenommen.
Was habe ich mich gefreut,endlich "echtes" Alien Feeling zu erleben........

Ich bin grosser Dead Space Fan.Dieses "Allein im Weltraum-Horror-Überleben um jeden Preis-" Gefühl ist in Einklang mit Guter Inszenierung etwas,das mich Tagelang an ein gutes Spiel fesselt.Wieso ich das erwähne?Nunja,weil Dead Space eindeutige "Alien" Gene in sich trägt.
Beklommenheit,Angst,Überlebenstrieb,Dunkelheit,Kopfkino......
So in der Art stelle ich mir ein gutes Alien Spiel vor.Nicht direkt im Vergleich mit Dead Space (anderes Universum,Story usw).....aber ich denke,man weiss was ich meine (wenn man die ALien Filme kennt).

In dem Spin off "ALien vs Predator" 1 und 2 sowie in dem Remake von 2010 konnte man sehen,was Stimmungstechnisch und Atmosphärisch möglich ist.Wenn man sich die Marinekampagne von Alien vs Predator von 2010 ansieht,weiss man wie es sein könnte.Und ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir irgendwie genau so etwas erhofft.....eine Mischung aus Dead Space und Alien vs Predator (wobei man erwähnen sollte das die MArine Kampagne Bei AVP 2010 noch das beste an dem ansonsten recht durchwachsenem Titel war.)

Der Punkt ist:

Ich sah das Lets Play.....die ersten 10 Minuten gefielen mir gut.Aber dann ging die Kurve steil nach unten......Und NEIN,ich rede hier nicht von der Grafik,die für mich persönlich eher zweitrangig ist,solange Atmosphäre und Inszenierung stimmen.Aber ehrlich gesagt kam ich nicht umhin,mir zum vergleich nochmal AVP 2010 anzusehen,und allein aus grafischer sicht ist das neue Aliens: Colonial Marines verglichen mit dem 3 jahre altem AVP eine Frechheit.Aber wie gesagt,die Grafik soll hier nicht das Hauptthema sein.Lets get Back to Buisness....

Aliens DIe Rückkehr war ein im gegensatz zu Alien sehr Actionreicher Teil der Serie.Viele Aliens,Viele Soldaten,Viel Action.Ok,das kann Colonial Marines sehr gut.
Es geht heiss her,welle um Welle kommen die Xenomorphe aus ihren ecken oder warten schon in den Räumen der Sulaco und Hadleys Hope auf ihr Abendessen......
Und das ist bei Colonial MArines ein sehr zweischneidiges Schwert.Die einen werden es sicher begrüssen,das man in bester Shooter Manier ein ALien nach dem nächsten Umholzt,man fühlt sich gottgleich,man hat nicht wirklich angst vor den Viechern....
Im Film reichen 5 bis 6 Aliens um 10 Marines ordentlich das Kaffekränzchen zu versauen.....In Colonial MArines verkommen sie leider zu Witzfiguren.
Es wurde im Vorfeld viel geworben.....echte Atmosphäre wie in einem ALien Film.....orginal Kulissen,Orginal Soundeffekte und Musik aus dem Film.....das alles kann aber nicht darüber hinwegtäuschen,das ALiens Colonial MArines nichts anderes als ein banaler 08/15 Shooter ohne Tiefgang ist.

Kritikpunkt 1.
Man hat keine Angst.
Man ist nie allein unterwegs was eine grosse Menge an Spannung nimmt,da man ja irgendwie immer Rückendeckung hat.Sicher,so einen Terror im Koop modus zu erleben,mag spassig sein,aber mir persönlich nimmt es den Wind,es will sich einfach keine typische Angst einstellen......es ist egal was hinter der nächsten ecke lauert,man ist dick gepanzert und bis an die Zähne bewaffnet.(Da macht Dead Space 3 es besser.....hier kann man wenigstens noch alleine durch die Gänge tigern^^)

Kritikpunkt 2.
Soundkulisse zum gruseln und fürchten?
Nein nicht wirklich.wer das haben will,spielt Dead space (vor allem den ersten Teil)
Und ja,ich vergleiche hier ziemlich oft einen 3rd person survival horror mit einem banalem egoshooter.....
Aber ist es nicht das so ein Thema wie ALiens ausmacht?Das man eine gewisse Spannung verspürt,das man,trotz Egoshooter in den Gängen herumirrt und nie weiss ,was einen erwartet?Zumindest in den Filmen war es so.
Ja banal......leider.denn nichts anderes ist Colonial Marines bei näherer Betrachtung,Man kann sogar soweit gehen,und behaupten,Aliens: Colonial Marines ist nichts anderes als ein Doom 3 der Neuen Generation.Wobei das Spiel dann auch so spannend sein müsste wie ID s Meisterwerk.
Der Vergleich geht eher in die Richtung,das man eigentlich nur von Raum/Gang zu Raum/Gang rennt und Aliens abballert.Das wars.Schlicht und ergreifend.Das konnte Doom besser,selbst AVP 2010.Nicht spielerisch,aber,und das ist der Hauptkritikpunkt,Atmosphärisch.

Ich habe mir einfach soviel mehr erhofft,das Alien Franchise bietet soviel mehr an Möglichkeiten.Und doch wird es jedesmal in einem viel zu sehr gehypten Massen 08/15 Shooter verschwendet.Ja gehypt,denn bei AVP 2010 war das genauso und die Ernüchterung war schlussendlich um so grösser.Man sieht von solchen spielen immer nur das,was die Programmierer wollen das man sieht.Vieleicht weil sie genau wissen,das die Meinung geteilt sein können.Ich sage nur Diablo 3......

Alles in allem ist das was ich jetzt von einem echten realem Gamer gesehen habe,wirklich sehr enttäuschend und auf gar keinen FAll ist dieses Spiel 50 Euronen (oder sogar 60 ! bei amazon) wert.

Ich kann wirklich nur jedem empfehlen,sich selbst ein Bild zu machen....es auszuleihen,Lets Plays zu guggen usw.Ich weiss nicht,was gearbox 6 Jahre lang an diesem Spiel gemacht hat,aber es lohnt das Geld nicht.Gearbox,ihr habt uns Perlen wie Borderlands 1 und 2 geschenkt.......was ist bei euch schiefgelaufen?

Das war mal einfach meine MEinung zu dem Thema und ich würd mich freuen,auch mal ne andere zu sehen.Einige meiner Kritikpunkte sind sicher nicht sehr objektiv,aber spiegeln nur das wieder,was mir in den Sinn kam,als ich das Game das erste mal in Aktion sah.

Bin gespannt,wie der Test ausfallen wird.

Ich persönlich würde dem ganzen nach PCGames Kritikpunkten eine 70 % geben.Aber mit einen Auge zugedrückt,denn immerhin ist nicht alles schlecht im Hause Colonial Marines,aber das reicht einen DIE Hard Alien Fan wie mir nicht aus.


So long.Thx fürs Lesen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Februar 2013)

Naja, wart dich erstmal ab ^^ und wenn ich mir "Aliens" mal anschaue, also den zweiten Film, dann sind Massen an Alien, die aus jeder Ecke zu kommen scheinen, ja nicht ganz abwegig


----------



## dantevalerius (11. Februar 2013)

Jap das ist richtig aber es gab auch andere Momente im Film.....soweit ich weiss kamen die Massen aliens erst nach ca 45 minuten das erste mal zum vorschein.......gleich voll auf die 10....naja,das fand ich nicht so dolle.....und das dann auch noch kontinuierlich bis zum schluss.Eine art steigerung wäre gut gewesen,so hat alles nach 20 minuten schon gesehen im Grunde^^.


----------



## dantevalerius (11. Februar 2013)

Naja,wie schon erwähnt....die einen werden es hassen,weil es so ist wie  es ist,die anderen werden sich an dem banalem Ego Shooter Gen nicht stören.wer einfach drauf losballern will,ist hier goldrichtig.wer mehr erwartet hat (so wie ich) der macht da lieber nen grossen Bogen rum.
Dem einen gefällts,dem anderen nicht.


----------



## dantevalerius (11. Februar 2013)

Zumal ein grossteil der Resonannzen die so bis jetzt verfolgt habe sich mehr auf die 6 jahre alte Grafik stürzt,die ehrlich gesagt kein Crisis ist und leider sogar nach meinung vieler (mich eingeschlossen) schlechter als die von Doom 3 ist.aber sowas ist mir nicht wichtig.Nur wenn heutzutage die grafik schon nicht stimmt,zeitgemäss ist,sind die meisten games eh unten durch es sei denn sie können es mit gutem Gameplay wieder wett machen,was A:CM leider nicht hinbekommt.


----------



## Gast20180705 (11. Februar 2013)

in lets plays  und den bisherigen "Kritiken" konnte man sich nicht wirklich ein Bild machen. Ich bin zwar selber stark verunsichert, aber das was am meisten kritisiert wurde sind die Grafik (ist mir egal ich Spiel auch noch Rebel Assault und Quake sehr gern) und Dinge bei denen man sich dachte: habt ihr wirklich mal Aliens oder Alien (Film) angeschaut? Die Kritiken gingen sogar soweit, dass gesagt wurde Teile des Spiels sind ZU originalgetreu.

Ich weiß auch noch nicht in welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad die meisten Leute gespielt haben, denn da können einige Dinge auch nochmals ganz anders werden.

Aber nichts destotrotz bleib ich erstmal vorsichtig und warte ab.


----------



## dantevalerius (11. Februar 2013)

Ich hab das Lets Play von NerdalertGames auf Youtube gesehen.Er spielte Auf dem niedrigsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (Soldat).Das störte mich an sich wenig,denn höherer Schwierigkeitsgrad kann nur bedeuten,das die Viecher entweder mehr aushalten oder deren Anzahl entsprechend zunimmt.Trotzdem ändert es nichts an der Tatsache,das A:CM in etwa soviel Gameplay besitzt wie zum Beispiel ein Painkiller Hell and Damnation,wo es einfach nur darum geht,alles umzushootern was dir vor die Linse kommt.Das mag bei Painkiller funktionieren aber nicht bei einen Spiel wie diesem.Diese Art Gameplay ist zu banal,zu einfach.Tausche Das A:CM gegen Shooter XY.Es sticht einfach nicht heraus wie zum beispiel einst ein Crisis oder Bioshock.Es hat,abgesehen vom Setting und der Kullise nichts aber auch garnichts wirklich interessantes an sich.

Thema Orginalgetreu:

Meine grösste Angst war,das sie damit ihr Pulver schon verschossen haben,das das Game ausser der Lizenz  und den Kulissen und dem sound sonst nichts zu bieten hat.Ih hab bis gestern noch vorm Rechner gesessen,Trailer angesehen und immer gedacht,hoffentlich versemmeln sie es nicht.Und naja,das was ich gesehen habe,ist n durchnitts Ego shooter ala doom 3 oder painkiller.mehr nicht.und sowas ärgert mich,denn viele warten schon ewig auf ein gutes ALien Spiel.

Ich sage immer: Gameplay ist durch nichts zu ersetzen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Februar 2013)

Bei 4players gibt es ein Video da kann man die ersten 10 Minuten sehen. Das hat mich auch schon etwas geschockt. Das sieht grafisch doch sehr alt aus. Die Animationen irgendwie abgehakt und nicht auf aktuellem Stand. Die deutsche Sprachausgabe war wirklich fürchterlich. Stets komisch betont und die Sprecher passten auch nicht wirklich zu den Figuren. Gut, das lässt sich zumindest lösen, wenn es jemand auf Englisch spielt. Aber auch das Gameplay hat mich nicht wirklich begeistert, alles irgendwie zu generisch und kennt man schon aus zig Shootern. Natürlich sollte man seinen Eindruck nicht nur auf so ein Video bilden, das war aber schon sehr ernüchternd. Das wirkte eher wie so ein Shooter im 60er, 70er Wertungsbereich. Mehr nicht.


----------



## dantevalerius (12. Februar 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Bei 4players gibt es ein Video da kann man die ersten 10 Minuten sehen. Das hat mich auch schon etwas geschockt. Das sieht grafisch doch sehr alt aus. Die Animationen irgendwie abgehakt und nicht auf aktuellem Stand. Die deutsche Sprachausgabe war wirklich fürchterlich. Stets komisch betont und die Sprecher passten auch nicht wirklich zu den Figuren. Gut, das lässt sich zumindest lösen, wenn es jemand auf Englisch spielt. Aber auch das Gameplay hat mich nicht wirklich begeistert, alles irgendwie zu generisch und kennt man schon aus zig Shootern. Natürlich sollte man seinen Eindruck nicht nur auf so ein Video bilden, das war aber schon sehr ernüchternd. Das wirkte eher wie so ein Shooter im 60er, 70er Wertungsbereich. Mehr nicht.




Ja die ersten 10 minuten......die sind gut.Danach kommt nicht mehr viel.^^und ich wette,ich werde meine Meinung auch nicht ändern wenn ich den Rest des LP sehe.^^

Und genau das meine ich,wie du sagst.Generisch.Und bei den sprechern......da musste ich lachen.Aber nicht weil ich s witzig fand^^


----------



## SNAKEBYTES13 (12. Februar 2013)

Naja, die Grafik sieht nicht so toll aus, geht aber in Ordnung. Die ersten 10 Minuten sprechen mich durchaus an, speziell die Szene mit dem ersten Xeno, der sich da versteckt - geil gemacht.

Was mir aber wichtig ist: Hat das Teil einen Skirmish/Bot-Modus für die Zeit nach der Kampagne? Oder zumindest sowas wie in CoD3, wo man gegen die Wellen aus unterschiedlichen Einheiten antreten musste? Davon mache ich den Kauf abhängig. 
Vielen Dank schon mal für hilfreiche Antworten...


----------



## Snakemutha (12. Februar 2013)

*Gestern noch ca 0,5 Stunden gezockt.*

Gestern noch ca 0,5 Stunden gezockt. 
Es war leider sehr übel. Ich will nicht auf Details eingehen, die wurden hier schon oft genannt. Zusammengefasst kann man aber sagen, alles ist durchschnitt, manchmal sogar etwas darunter: Die Begegnung mit dem ersten Alien war ernüchternd. Das Gameplay wirkt extrem unmodern. 
Sehr enttäuscht bin ich auch von Gearbox.  Sie behaupten, sie sind grosse Aliens-Fans und dann präsentieren sie sowas: frech, was Randy Pitchfork  hier in Interviews abgeliefert hat. 
Sega? Na ja, dass sie so einen Kack durchwinken, aber OBSIDIAN's Aliens-rollenspiel canceln, sagt eigentlich alles über diese Firma. So wo ist jetzt der Kotzsmilie? Ah hier ........Bitteschön:   

 PS: Ich habe 50 Euro für dies Spiel ausgegeben, bin grosser Aliens Fan, mir ist also nix lieber als morgen zu sagen: Ich hab mich gettäuscht. Hoffe sehr, dass heute abend noch die ein oder andere sich relativiert.


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (13. Februar 2013)

Ich würde mal sagen Gearbox ist passiert. Meiner Meinung nach haben die Typen nichts auf dem Kasten. Zu sehen an Duke Nukem oder Borderlands. Ja ich mag das hoch gelobte Borderlands nicht. Warum? Es ist schnarch langweilig. Man kann es höchstens 3-4 Stunden spielen und dass nur im Coop Modus. Naja. Ich habe mir von anfang an gedacht, dass es ein Reinfall wird, da Gearbox einfach kein gutes Entwicklerstudio ist. Ist natürlich meine Meinung.

MfG theDeadlyShadow


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Februar 2013)

theDeadlyShadow schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen Gearbox ist passiert. Meiner Meinung nach haben die Typen nichts auf dem Kasten. Zu sehen an Duke Nukem oder Borderlands. Ja ich mag das hoch gelobte Borderlands nicht. Warum? Es ist schnarch langweilig. Man kann es höchstens 3-4 Stunden spielen und dass nur im Coop Modus. Naja. Ich habe mir von anfang an gedacht, dass es ein Reinfall wird, da Gearbox einfach kein gutes Entwicklerstudio ist. Ist natürlich meine Meinung.
> 
> MfG theDeadlyShadow



Nein, falsch, Gearbox hat mit dem Leveldesign nicht ganz so viel zu tun gehabt, wie der Schwätzer in den Videos immer behauptet hat. Mir fällt sein Name gerade nicht ein - der mit "fucking awesome game" Sprüchen halt... ach ja genau der Pitchford... 

Also Für das LEveldesign sind hauptsächlich NerveSoftware - die ja schon das Addon zu Doom3 gemacht haben und die Timegate Studios die für die F.E.A.R. AddOns zuständig waren verantwortlich. Und da muss ich sagen haben die wirklich was auf die Beine gestellt. Ich bin begeistert von dem Spiel, der Atmosphäre und dem Gameplay. Vorallem gefällt mir, dass die Originalschauplätze exakt wiederzuerkennen sind - nur eben mehr verfallen, weil es ja nach dem Aliens Film spielt. 

Technisch bin ich ja eigentlich immer der Nörgler, der über die matschigen Texturen meckert, aber hier fand ich die Texturen zwar am Anfang auch nicht so toll, aber die Atmosphäre macht halt Dinge wett, was damals Crysis2 einfach nicht geschafft hat. 

Da der Duke so nen Scheiss war, bin ich natürlich mit Vorurteilen an das Spiel gegangen, aber nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass Gearbox eben nicht Hauptverantwortlicher war, war ich erleichtert... 

Ich weiss nicht, ob jemand von euch noch Stirb Langsam Nakatomi Plaza kennt, aber das ist ja auch ein Spiel, wo 20th Century Fox die Lizenz vergeben hat, um ein Lizenzspiel zu machen. Mir hat damals auch Nakatomi Plaza sehr gut gefallen, auch wenn es viele doof fanden, aber bei ALiens Colonial Marines sollte man sich echt nicht beschweren, es ist nen toller Shooter zu nem tollen Film. 

Am Besten DVD in den Player und Film während dem Spiel im Hintergrund laufen lassen - total geil


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Februar 2013)

> Da der Duke so nen Scheiss war, bin ich natürlich mit Vorurteilen an das  Spiel gegangen, aber nachdem ich gelesen habe, dass Gearbox eben nicht  Hauptverantwortlicher war, war ich erleichtert...


Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht warum dich das erleichtert. Selbst wenn Gearbox nicht hauptverantwortlich war, ändert das nichts daran das ihr Name drauf steht und sie das Studio sind mit dem das Spiel in Verbindung gebracht wird.
Da wor Gearbox drauf steht sollte meiner Meinung nach auch Gearbox drin sein. Kundentäuschung dieser Art halte ich für unverschämt und ich will mal hoffen das das nicht gängige Praxis wird.

*edit* vorrausgesetzt sie waren wirklich nicht hauptverantwortlich hab die entwicklung heute nicht so ganz verfolgt


----------



## OldShatterhand (15. Februar 2013)

viel mehr regt mich das hier auf:

http://www.play3.de/2013/02/14/alie...ne-geschonte-demo-fur-die-positiven-previews/


----------



## xNomAnorx (15. Februar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> viel mehr regt mich das hier auf:
> 
> http://www.play3.de/2013/02/14/alie...ne-geschonte-demo-fur-die-positiven-previews/


 
Ja das hab ich auch schon gesehen, ganz schön übel. 
Ich versteh nicht was sich Gearbox dabei gedacht hat, das alles ist extrem rufschädigend.


----------



## Fr0stkeule (15. Februar 2013)

Ich wollte mal fragen, hat das spiel eigendlich Mod support? Ich weiß auch mit besser texture wir das spiel besser aber es sieht schöner aus. Das nächste ist was ist das hier Aliens: Colonial Marines - Grafik-Mod aktiviert DirectX 10-Effekte ich finde es schade das man eine mod vorstellt aber selten dann vergleichsbilder gemacht werden kann das mal jemand von euch machen damit ich das mal sehe? Ist das SweetFx?

MFG


----------



## Allrightydan (15. Februar 2013)

Naja, nun habe ich das Spiel schon mal für 39€ gekauft und nach den haufen Kritikpunkten will bzw.muss ich doch jetzt mal anfangen zu spielen! Aber wo kann ich den Limited Edition Code 3x5 Zeiler einlösen über Steam? Diese "Shift" Anmeldung ist auch ziemlich kurios?!


----------



## theDeadlyShadow (15. Februar 2013)

Allrightydan schrieb:


> Naja, nun habe ich das Spiel schon mal für 39€ gekauft und nach den haufen Kritikpunkten will bzw.muss ich doch jetzt mal anfangen zu spielen! Aber wo kann ich den Limited Edition Code 3x5 Zeiler einlösen über Steam? Diese "Shift" Anmeldung ist auch ziemlich kurios?!


 
Linke, untere Ecke > Spiel hinzufügen > Produkt auf Steam aktivieren.


----------



## Crysisheld (15. Februar 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> viel mehr regt mich das hier auf:
> 
> http://www.play3.de/2013/02/14/alie...ne-geschonte-demo-fur-die-positiven-previews/




Ok ich nehme alles zurück was ich gesagt habe. Gearbox ihr seid genau so nen Scheissverein wie EA. Die haben damals bei C&C3 beschissen und gelogen und Gearbox macht es genauso! Der Duke war scheisse und Aliens Colonial Marines ist auch nur nen billiger Abklatsch von dem was einem gezeigt wurde. Verbrennen werde ich die Scheibe - verbrennen


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Februar 2013)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Ok ich nehme alles zurück was ich gesagt habe. Gearbox ihr seid genau so nen Scheissverein wie EA. Die haben damals bei C&C3 beschissen und gelogen und Gearbox macht es genauso! Der Duke war scheisse und Aliens Colonial Marines ist auch nur nen billiger Abklatsch von dem was einem gezeigt wurde. Verbrennen werde ich die Scheibe - verbrennen


 Andererseits haben Gearbox auch Borderlands 1 & 2 gemacht, zwei absolut fantastische Spiele


----------



## shippy74 (17. Februar 2013)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Andererseits haben Gearbox auch Borderlands 1 & 2 gemacht, zwei absolut fantastische Spiele



Die Frage die sich mir dann aber stellt: Rechtfertigt ein guter Titel dann so ein Gurke? Ehrlich nur weil sie mit Borderland 1 und 2 was gutes gebracht haben kann oder sollte man den Leuten dann nicht so ein halbherziges Spiel für den Preis eines AAA Titels verkaufen. Gerade weil Borderlands so gut war oder ist sollte man als Hersteller wissen was die Leute von einem Erwarten. 
Die Wollen unser Geld wir wollen gute und ausgereifte Spiele, ich zahle ACM ja auch nicht mit Falschgeld nur weil ich bei Borderlands mit echtem Geld bezahlt hab. 
In meinen Augen wird es zeit das Hersteller wieder anfangen Spiele auf den Markt zu bringen die ihr Geld wert sind und auch soweit wie möglich Fehlerfrei sind. Momentan verlassen die sich in meinen Augen zu sehr darauf das sie Dank internet dauernd irgentwelche Patches nachschieben können. Der leittragende ist dabei einzig und alleine Der Spieler. Der konnte auch nicht in Raten sein Spiel abzahlen.


----------

